
A Smart Phone from 1984 - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QB0OinQkgA
======
gildas
Demo of the competitor's phone (ICL One Per Desk computer) that can be seen at
15:00:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDVHi3UywM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDVHi3UywM)

